# "Wardrobe Malfunction"



## rapscaLLion (Apr 22, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!
Dress rehearsal for "Blithe Spirit"
Because we are doing a three act play in two acts, our lead
has to exit the stage in his formal-wear, and come back one 20 seconds later in his morning close (house coat).
Well... for some reason or other he was not wearing anything UNDER his house coat. His "Wife" and he where on stage, and thhey were cruising along just fine, until our publicist gets up to take a picture. As he presses the shutter, the housecoat opens just enough for the camera to see. The
publicist gets an eyefull and manages to pull the camera away in time, getting a sweet shot of his own feet. The two leads then proceed to laugh
onstage for a couple minutes, while we in the booth and backstage
have no idea wtf just happened. God it was funny when we found out.


----------



## BenFranske (Apr 22, 2004)

I absolutely love Blithe Spirit, it was one of my favorite plays to work on. I don't know how I feel about making it a two-act though... yeah it's long, so what, just because people today have no attention spans is no reason to cater to them  you really need all three acts in full to fully appreciate it.


----------



## rapscaLLion (Apr 23, 2004)

All the scenes are still in, there's just one intermission. We stop after Act II scene 1. It works fine really except for that one little mistake...


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey, I was Ruth in Blithe Spirit last year- before I became a techie. And we did it in two acts. If you are still doing it, we avoided that particular problem by me pretending to read the paper, and generally fuming for a couple of extra seconds and Edith coming in with breakfast. Then Charles came in. But your solution sounds just great. I wonder why he didn't wear anything??? 8O


----------



## rapscaLLion (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't know. Maybe it came off with his pants accidentally???
He doesn't seem eager to discuss it


----------

